# ISO Wholemeal Hot Cross Bun Recipe. (Easy)



## csalt (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone got a tried and tested recipe for wholemeal hotcross buns? not too complicated!


----------



## csalt (Mar 22, 2007)

Billington's - Hot Cross Buns

This one looks nice.


----------

